# Sage grinder



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi

i have the option of getting a sage grinder by heston weird food guy...

as its the only good grinder my catalogue sell, so i could put some down and pay the rest later, so its an option for me....

just wondering if its any good or if anyone has one?? I know the sage machines have made quite an impact in the london barista scene, (read it in caffeine magazine) so wonder if the grinder would be good.....

thanks


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

There are some mixed reviews from forum members who have used them (I'm being polite). Have a search for Sage on the forum - you'll get my drift.

Is buying through your catalogue your only option? You can get better for similar money.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Daren said:


> There are some mixed reviews from forum members who have used them (I'm being polite). Have a search for Sage on the forum - you'll get my drift.
> 
> Is buying through your catalogue your only option? You can get better for similar money.


Ah ok, i will have a look.... Its not really my only option, it would mean i could have a decent grinder now, but if it has dodgy reviews, for that money i wont do it....

i can wait and get one for my birthday at the end of june, my local coffee shop said he can get me malikong (sorry i never know how its spelt) for list price.... Which is nice of him... I have £100 i could spend now, which would mean an ibertal mc2 but hear mixed things about them too....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is worth a read > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=122601

Coffeechap safe smart grinder review

It seemed fairy accurate, but do not forget, to dial in you still have to with the grind out to set the timer button.. You basically choose on the scale, a setting. If that setting is fine enough, the......


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Burnzy said:


> Ah ok, i will have a look.... Its not really my only option, it would mean i could have a decent grinder now, but if it has dodgy reviews, for that money i wont do it....
> 
> i can wait and get one for my birthday at the end of june, my local coffee shop said he can get me malikong (sorry i never know how its spelt) for list price.... Which is nice of him... I have £100 i could spend now, which would mean an ibertal mc2 but hear mixed things about them too....


Its better than an MC2, but not as good as a Mignon.

For the money there are other grinders in its price range that are much better, but if someone offered up the choice of the MC2 or Sage Smart then the Sage is the smart choice... sorry about the awful pun.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have a look at previous posts http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12794-Sage-Grinder-initial-thoughts


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

D_Evans said:


> Its better than an MC2, but not as good as a Mignon.
> 
> For the money there are other grinders in its price range that are much better, but if someone offered up the choice of the MC2 or Sage Smart then the Sage is the smart choice... sorry about the awful pun.


So then for £79 more...... I could have the mignon..... God i wish my catalogue sold the mignon!!! Do 2nd hand mignons come up? Checked classifieds and ebay...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> So then for £79 more...... I could have the mignon..... God i wish my catalogue sold the mignon!!! Do 2nd hand mignons come up? Checked classifieds and ebay...


Not too often and tend to go very quickly , especially on here ...

They retain their price pretty well at the £190 -£220 mark depending on again and condition...


----------

